# Microondas Panasonic Inverter Grill.



## Amaya76 (Ene 29, 2020)

Hola, tengo un microondas Panasonic Inverter Grill use pronto, durante el proceso de calentar la comida, el plástico que recubre el cristal interior, se hizo una grieta. ¿Pasa algo, por este defecto a la hora de escaparse las ondas?, ¿Sabéis si tiene fácil solución? Os dejo una imagen para que lo veáis 



Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2020)

La rotura es pequeña , no creo traiga problemas de pérdidas de rayos , de todas maneras no pegues ahí el ojo a ver cómo va la cocción . . .  si hubiera una ínfima pérdida , ésta pierde fuerza con algo de distancia . . .


----------



## Alaen (Ene 29, 2020)

POr la fotografia no parece haber abertura en la malla?si no hay abertura no hay de que preocuparse..te explico
La longitud de onda es de 2,45 GHz (la frecuencia de la mayoría de los hornos de microondas domésticos), la longitud de onda será de aproximadamente 12,24 cm, o 4,82 pulgadas.  Tomando la mitad de eso, aprendemos que los agujeros en un horno de microondas podrían ser de 2,41 pulgadas como máximo, ¡aunque no estoy seguro de que me sentiría muy cómodo con eso!. en resumen que no hay espacio para que salgan las micro ondas en cuanto a la pregunta..y bueno, definitivamente sigue el consejo de DOSMETROS.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 29, 2020)

He visto hornos microondas funcionando sin el plastico interior de la puerta, con la "rejilla" oxidada y mal pintada, funcionando sin problema. 

De todas formas hay hornos que se averían con un simple cuenco de vidrio o barro (por la composición de metales supongo) y otros que se te cuela sin querer una cuchara y no pasa nada. Imagino que depende de el interés que pusieron en la fabricación y diseño de este último.  

Como dicen los compañeros no te acerques mientras está en marcha.
También podrías acercarte al servicio oficial de la casa y preguntarles.... igual te dicen que pongas cinta adhesiva y sigas utilizándolo.


----------

